# vaulted ceiling lighting question.



## sandy

There are great lighting options available where you can control the intensity of light with a remote or regulator. You can have them on the wooden beam facing upwards, and use the intensity to create whatever mood you would like. You can also have different colored lights to create the mood you want. I have seen this kind of light used in places which they keep bright on regular days and use the dim colored light effects to create a lounge like ambience when entertaining guests etc.


----------



## w7oxo

*Rope lighting is a possibility*

We installed rope lighting on the perimeter of our living/dining room. It is hidden on top of a beam 3' from the ceiling on the high part of our ceiling (which is 17' from the floor) and it puts a nice indirect light on the white ceiling. The outside wall(the low end of our ceiling) has a beam sticking out about 2" from the wall and the rope is on top of that. It lights up a good portion of the ceiling area ajacent to it, too. We call it our "Love Lights" :wink: 
I put a thumb switch (like on a hanging lamp) on the cord that runs down the wall at the end of these runs. Each run is 32 ft. long.

I hope that gives you some ideas. From your picture, I'd say put some nice crown molding around the top of your paneling and install the rope light there....just a suggestion!


----------



## Klint

w7oxo said:


> We installed rope lighting on the perimeter of our living/dining room. It is hidden on top of a beam 3' from the ceiling on the high part of our ceiling (which is 17' from the floor) and it puts a nice indirect light on the white ceiling. The outside wall(the low end of our ceiling) has a beam sticking out about 2" from the wall and the rope is on top of that. It lights up a good portion of the ceiling area ajacent to it, too. We call it our "Love Lights" :wink:
> I put a thumb switch (like on a hanging lamp) on the cord that runs down the wall at the end of these runs. Each run is 32 ft. long.
> 
> I hope that gives you some ideas. From your picture, I'd say put some nice crown molding around the top of your paneling and install the rope light there....just a suggestion!


very much appreciated!! do you remember where you got them from?? Did you buy the LED rope lights?


----------



## w7oxo

*rope lights*

We bought the lights at Lowes. They come in various lengths and you can cut them to fit. They were really pretty inexpensive. I made the connection out of 16 ga. lamp cord long enough to reach a plug near the corner of the room. the My son-in-law puts them in the coffered ceiling trays in entries, dining rooms, etc., in high-dollar homes he builds, too. They just put a switched receptacle where it can't be seen and plug in the rope.


----------

